# "Udo´s Anglertreff" macht dicht !



## marioschreiber (25. August 2003)

Wie ich gestern erfaren habe hört Udo inerhalb  der nächsten vier Wochen auf. Je nach dem wie schnell er seine restliche Ware verkaufen kann.
Alle Preise stark reduziert.
Es hat sich leider niemand gefunden der den Laden übernimmt.

Damit geht den Anglern auf der Insel Fehmarn ein wichtiger Anlauf- und Infoplatz verloren.
Viele fuhren nach ihrer Anreise erstmal zu Udo um zu hören was auf der Insel so geht.
In dem Laden liefen alle Infomationen zusammen.

Schade !!!

Ich wünsche ihm auf seinen weiteren Wegen alles gute !!!
#h 

(Als ich gestern mit ihm sprach, sagte er das er jetzt wesendlich mehr Zeit zum fischen haben wird, das ist doch was......!)


----------



## Dorschdiggler (25. August 2003)

echt schade...aber auch von mir die besten Wünsche für die Zukunft....wär der Laden nichts für Dich gewesen Mario....


----------



## marioschreiber (25. August 2003)

Ne, nichts für mich!
Aber es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit, dann haben wir einen neuen....
Eine Filiale von "Brinkhoff" wäre nicht schlecht


----------



## angeltreff (25. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von marioschreiber _
> *Eine Filiale von "Brinkhoff" wäre nicht schlecht *



Äh - Brinkhoff, Dein Ernst?


----------



## leierfisch (25. August 2003)

Schade das"Udo"dicht macht.
Es war immer sehr informativ bei ihm reinzuschauen und ein kleinen Small Talk zuhalten.
Naja jetz hat er eben mehr Zeit zum schreiben und zu angeln 

Ich wünsche "Udo" alles gute für die Zukunft#h


----------



## Truttafriend (25. August 2003)

Schade...
Das ist ja der Hammer. Und da denkt man immer solche "Instanzen" bleiben ewig und "sterben" nie.


----------



## marioschreiber (25. August 2003)

Wenn ich richtig darüber nachdenke ist Brinkhoff wohl etwas zu speziell.
Wenn er sich auch noch dem Spinnfischen auf Meerforelle und Dorsch widmen würde, dann wäre ich aber vollstens bedient 

Jedenfalls brauchen wir schnell wider einen Anlaufpunkt an dem alle Infos zusammenlaufen!
Nicht so wie bei Baltic Kölln, wo irgendwelche Einzelhandelsverkäuferinen Sachen verkaufen von denen sie nichtmal die Namen, geschweige denn deren Zweck kennen


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (25. August 2003)

Moin!
Ich war in dem Laden zwar nicht so oft drin wie ihr Einheimischen dennoch muß ich sagen das ich den Laden nicht vermissen werde. Als ich das erste mal dort war fragte ich "Na wie beissen denn die Fische und wo sollten wir am besten hinfahren." Da kam kurz und trocken eine Antwort die ich mir auch hätte selber geben können. "Fahrt mal da hin wo der Wind bläst dann fangt ihr auch was!" Danke. An ein freundliches Gespräch war gar nicht zu denken. Wir die Würmer genommen und Tschüß. Einmal war ich dann später noch mal da drin wurde da aber auch nicht viel freundlicher behandelt. Mal abgesehen von den Preisen die ich in dem Geschäft sehr hoch empfand. Vermute mal wegen den Touris. Ich war in dem Augenblick ja auch einer.


----------



## Schleie! (25. August 2003)

Ich war mal kurz in dem Laden...schade, das er zu macht!


----------



## MxkxFxsh (25. August 2003)

Ich muss Jörg auch zustimmen: Fehlen wird mir der "Laden" nicht!
Denn ich/wir wurden auch sehr unfreundlich behandelt, als er merkte das wir nix kaufen wollten sondern mal ne Info haben wollten. Buhh, war das mies. Nach der Frage wo denn die MeFo´s beissen würden schickte er uns in den vollen Wind und selber stand der Mann denn Abends in der Windabgewanten Seite der Insel.
Nöö danke.......von da an hab ich den Laden nie wieder betreten.


----------



## Martin1 (25. August 2003)

Da ich eine Zeit lang gern in Gahlendorf geangelt habe,bin ich häufig an dem Laden vorbeigekommen.War aber nie drinnen,weil der immer geschlossen hatte.#c #d   Habe die merkwürdigen Öffnungszeiten nie verstanden.
Martin


----------



## Dxlfxn (26. August 2003)

Vermutlich auch wieder ein Opfer der Sammelbestellermentalität.
Es wird immer weniger dieser Fachgeschäfte geben solange Angler dort nur noch Ihre Würmer/ Maden holen wollen. Oft lassen sich die Leute noch beraten, Ware vorführen und gehen dann um bei EBay oder wer weiß wo zu bestellen.
Ich fürchte wenn das so weiter geht, können wir irgendwann auch unsere Wattis bei EBay kaufen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. August 2003)

Habe gehört, dass Udo sich mehr auf Touren und Guiding verlegen will, ob was dran ist, weiss ich nicht.
Ich kenne ihn persönlich und bin immer dementsprechend behandelt worden.
Kann mir aber vorstellen, dass man nach dem 10. Touristen am Tag nicht mehr unbedingt immer ganz freundlich ist.


----------



## marioschreiber (26. August 2003)

Er will sich jetzt nurnoch dem schreiben widmen.
Er hat den Verlag "die Rapsbande" (mit?)gegründet.
Unteranderem kennt ihr den evtl. durch den "Angelführer Fehmarn" und seit kurzem auch die Angelführer "Eckernforder Bucht" und "Lübecker Bucht".
Wer mit Kindern auf der Insel war, der kennt evtl. auch "Scholli", eine Comicfigur die er erfunden hat, und das gleichnamige Kindermagazin.
Ausserdem ist (oder war) er der Zeichner der "Barschbande" in der Angelwoche.
Ich habe ihn immer freundlich erlebt. 
Seine Vertretung war allerdings, wie soll ich es nett ausdrücken, oft etwas "wortkarg".


----------



## marioschreiber (26. August 2003)

Habe Hier noch was gefunden : http://www.welt.de/data/2003/05/31/104644.html


----------



## Bellyboatangler (26. August 2003)

Ich war auch nur einmal in dem Laden und wurde auch nicht so freundlich behandelt. Jedenfalls war ich ab da nur noch in Petersdorf im Angelladen, wenn ich unbedingt was brauchte! Ansonsten kauf ich lieber meine Artikel mittlerweile Ebay oder Versand. Nur größere Sachen kaufe ich noch über den Fachhandel.

Der Fachhandel ist ja auch mittlerweile teilweise verrückt geworden. Wollte mir letztens Köderfischnadeln kaufen mit Klappe. Fachhandel 1-1,5 € das Stück. Via Ebay 10 Stück 5 € incl. Porto!!! Der Fachhandel macht sich selber kaputt. Gibt leider immer weniger Fachhändler , die noch angemessene Preise nehmen und nicht Phantasiepreise verlangen!


----------



## Nordlicht (26. August 2003)

udo sagte das er nach 15 jahren theorie auch gerne mal wieder ans wasser möchte, durch seine angelführer kommt er wenigstens mal wieder raus ich glaube er hat auch grade einen über die küste von mc pom geschrieben.
egal, ich habe mich gestern mit gladsax-wobblern und sonstigem kleinkram eingedeckt.
u.a hatte er noch ne nette sportex spinnrute für 75 € anstatt für 99 € und ne neoprenwatthose anstatt für 110 € auch für 75 €, da überlegt ma(n)n nicht lange :q 
ich hätte gerne seine nachfolge angetreten und hätte sogar in der innenstadt ein günstigen geeigneten raum aber ich habe nicht genug arsch in der hose und mir fehlt der mut einen ruhigen posten mit viel freizeit gegen ein leben als "theoretiker"  hinterm tresen einzutauschen. 
aber lange wird es sicher nicht dauern bis sich der nächste findet......


----------



## Franky (26. August 2003)

Moin,

ich kann das mit dem undfreundlich nicht nachvollziehen... In den paar Malen, die ich in dem Laden war, wurde ich immer freundlich und informativ bedient, obwohl ich nicht immer Gladsax für mehrere Euros mitnahm...

Bleibt abzuwartem, ob wieder ein dritter sich zu den beiden verbliebenen gesellen wird... (hab mich doch nicht verzählt?)


----------



## dorschman (26. August 2003)

also ich konnte mit dem laden auch nie recht was anfangen
immer wenn ich daran vorbei gefahren bin war schon zu.

aber zum glueck gibts es ja noch eine institution auf
der insel " Angelsport Eberhard in Petersdorf"
ist zwar nicht ganz so ein experte wie udo was das fischen
auf der insel angeht. Aber da kriegt man wenigstens auch am
sonntag seine wattwuermer. Meist kommt man aber unter
3 leckbier nicht wieder raus aus dem laden. wie oft musste
ich dehalb schon im dunkeln aufbauen

Gruss
Dorschman


----------



## MichaelB (27. August 2003)

Moin,

und ich dachte er hätte schon seit Jahren geschlossen...  wann immer ich auf der Insel gewesen bin war der Laden dicht.

Die Angelführer sind okai wenn man sich noch nicht so auskennt, alles schön detailiert angegeben.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor (27. August 2003)

Hi,

@MichaelB: Ang...ANGEL... ..FÜh.... 

AAAARHGH...






gruß,
thefluchttor


----------



## Bellyboatangler (27. August 2003)

jaja, Angelführer hätten nie rauskommen dürfen. Die schönen Plätze sind jetzt leider überlaufen, selbst in Meck Pomm!!! Zum Glück kenne ich noch paar Ecken, die selbst die wenigsten Einheimischen kennen!!!


----------



## havkat (27. August 2003)

@mario



> Er will sich jetzt nurnoch dem schreiben widmen.
> Er hat den Verlag "die Rapsbande" (mit?)gegründet.



So hab ich´s auch gehört.

Jaja, die Angelführer. Toll wenn man an fremden Gestaden ist.
Die Einheimischen "Strandschleicher" fanden´s nich so prickelnd.

Hat sich wohl den einen oder anderen Text anhören müssen.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (27. August 2003)

Man hätte ja nur die bekannten Stellen in so einem Angelführer nennen brauchen wie Westermakelsdorf und Sund aber doch nicht die kleinen Dörfer an der Ostseite von fehmarn bzw. die kleinen Dörfer in Meck Pomm, wo man den Weg normal nicht findet!!! Hätte es nicht gereicht, wenn man einfach geschrieben hätte Ostseite von Fehmarn bzw Westseite oder südliches Fehmarn?! Deshalb bin ich nicht gut zu sprechen auf Angelführer und Leute die jeden Auswärtigen die geheimsten Plätze zeigen. Man muß paar noch für die Einheimischen lassen, damit wir unter uns sind!!!:q :q :q


----------



## marioschreiber (27. August 2003)

Also ich glaube es gibt in dem ganzen (Fehmarn) Angelführer (sorry Theactor) nicht einen Platz der nicht schon zig mal in der Angelpresse durchgekaut wurde!
Ich kenne genug Plätze an denen ich alleine bin.
Und eins kann ich zu 100% sagen, Udo kennt die auch 

Was spricht dagegen all die von der Presse schonmal beschriebenen Strände in einem Angel...ups, zusammenzufassen und damit einen € dazuzuverdienen? Ich fühle mich nicht verraten.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (27. August 2003)

Naja ich habe jedenfalls ein Buch von einem anderen Autor und da sind sogar die geheimen Plätze genannt. Da sind dann nicht mehr soviele Plätze übrig. Die Angelführer von UDO kenne ich nicht, waren mir bitten zu teuer! Habe sie mal am Tresen in mehreren Angelläden gesehen! Habe allgemein eine Abneigung gegen Angelfüher. Habe nix dagegen, wenn man dort detailierte Seekarten veröffentlicht und die verschiedenen Angelmethoden vorstellt und erklärt. Den Angelplatz muß sich dann aber jeder selber suchen!!!  In dem Buch was ich habe , möchte den Autor nicht nennen, da ich keine Werbung dafür machen will, sind selbst Dorfnamen drin, die man nur auf ganz wenige Karten findet!!! Das bemängel ich an die Angelführer. Und finde es nicht so gut, das es sie gibt.


----------



## dorschman (28. August 2003)

also geheime angelplätze auf fehrman gibt es wohl kaum
jedenfalls nicht fuer brandungsangler. Es gilt aber nach wie
vor egal ob man nun in staberhuk oder westermakelsdorf
steht : wer gute fische will muss oft weit laufen und dazu sind die meisten nicht bereit.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (29. August 2003)

@ Dorschman gib nicht solche Tipps hier ab. Laß die Leute schön am Parkplatz angeln, dann können wir Einheimischen noch die anderen Stellen anlaufen, die nicht direkt am Parkplatz liegen!


----------



## MxkxFxsh (29. August 2003)

Meine Meinung mal zwischendurch:
Diese Diskussion zeigt wieder mal das wir als "Angelgemeinschaft" nicht stark oder stärker werden.
Denn wir sind uns ja nicht mal untereinander einig oder im grünen Bereich.  

"...geheime Plätze.... lass die anderen Angler mal am Parkplatz....nein ich verrat doch nicht meine Tipps...." und so weiter.
Ich vermute bald, die Angler sind und waren "Eigenbrödler".
Schade eigentlich...... :c


----------



## Maddin (29. August 2003)

@Mike
Eigentlich hast du Recht. Trotzdem ist es doch eine nicht so schöne Vorstellung, wenn alle Plätze zu den besten Zeiten so überlaufen sind wie z.B. (Achtung Geheimtipp) der Weissenhäuser Strand. Ich denke es gibt genug Plätze die nicht so sehr bekannt sind und auch ich treibe mich manchmal an den überlaufenen Stränden rum. 

Ich find allerdings Äusserungen wie "Ich hab meinen Strand, den kennt keiner...da fang ich immer und besser als bei........ aber ich sag nicht wo der ist" ziemlich besch.....eiden. Man weiss es und man hält seinen Mund, oder man sagt wo der ist. Ich denke nicht, dass nun alle anderen Angler nie wieder einen Fisch fangen, weil sie diesen einen Platz nicht kennen. 

Die meisten dieser "Geheimplatzeingeweihten" sind überwiegend Einheimische. Die anderen kennen nur die relativ bekannten Plätze aus Gespächen mit anderen Anglern, Internet und Angelläden (dazu zähle ich auch) und kommen damit auch zurecht, bzw. fangen dort ihren Fisch. Supergeheimnisvolle Plätze wo man immer alleine steht kenne ich auch nicht...die kenne ich nur in Dänemark, aber ich sag nicht wo (kleiner Scherz )


----------



## C.K. (29. August 2003)

@Maddin
#6 

Ansonsten kann man solche Leute auch nur ignorieren wenn sie mal eine Frage haben oder sie mit Andeutungen ein wenig reizen. Vieleicht lernen sie dann was Kameradschaft ist !


----------



## klein.Nordlicht (29. August 2003)

finde immer alles sehr interessant was ihr euch da so erzählt...ich war mit micky finnin dem laden und er war sehr nett zu uns..hat sogar micky finn mit mir zusammen aufgezogen...als fachhandel kenn ich da bessere aber die sind in hh...aber ich hab ja eh noch nicht viel ahnung von daher verfolge ich weiterhin fachliche themen mit schweigen


----------



## marioschreiber (29. August 2003)

Zur Diskusion der "Geheimplätze":
Ich möchte hier im Board nicht umbedingt die letzten ruhigen Plätze ausplaudern. 
Denn leider gibt es viel zu wenig davon.

Ich habe aber nicht allgemein Probleme damit!

Wenn ich Leute erstmal kennengelernt habe, dann habe ich auch kein Problem sie mal an neue Plätze mitzunehmen.
Aber hier im Board kenne ich nicht jeden, und es ist mir auch der eine oder andere nicht 100% sympatisch (das muss bei sowas sein).
Ausserdem lesen auch viele Gäste hier im Board.
ich möchte nicht eines Tages an einen "meiner" Strände auftauchen und dann keinen Platz mehr abbekommen.
Womöglich noch zusehen wie da untermassige Fische entnommen werden und der Müll sich anhäuft.
ich hätte dann immer das Gefühl ich hätte diesen Strand "auf dem Gewissen".
Die wenigen jungfräulichen Strandabschnitte die es noch gibt, die sollte man uns Einheimischen lassen.


----------



## Maddin (29. August 2003)

@Mario
Ich denke, dass Mike die Sache etwas zu ernst sieht. Mit unseren unterschiedlichen Meinungen sind wir doch nicht alleine....das ist auf der ganzen Welt so. Wäre doch sonst auch schade, jedenfalls hier im Board. Nur ich sehe es halt nicht so ernst. Es gibt genügend gute Strände an der Ostsee.

Das die Einheimischen da im Vorteil sind ist klar, und dass keiner von denen in Zukunft ´ne Nummer ziehen will um einen Platz an "seinem Strand" (erinnert mich an einen Webmaster) abzubekommen ist auch klar. Zustände wie dieses Jahr in Weissenhaus haben aber ganz andere Gründe. Im Angelladen, hier im Board und sonst wie wurden von 70cm, 80cm und 90cm Mefos berichtet. Klar, dass sich da jeder ne Scheibe von abschneiden will. 

Es geht nur um die Art, wie man mit solchen Geheimtipps umgeht. Das ein Brandungsangler auf ner dänischen Molde, der da mit 5 Ruten angelte und die Dorsche auf den Boden warf um sie zu betäuben keinen Tipp von mir bekam ist Ehrensache.


----------



## MxkxFxsh (29. August 2003)

@ Mario
Na hauptsache Du stellst an "Deinen" Angelplätzen keine Schilder auf, mit "Betreten verboten, Privat". :q :q :q


----------



## Bellyboatangler (29. August 2003)

@Mario

mein reden! Zeige Freunden und mir wohlgesonnte Boardis auch mal einen geheimen Strandabschnitt, aber halt nicht jeden! Mir zeigen ja auch Freunde hin und wieder mal einen Küstenabschnitt, den ich noch nicht kannte. Anfang der neunziger war das noch schön. Da gab es noch keine Wegbeschreibungen für MeckPomm. Da waren auf ca. 3 km Strand höchstens 3 Angler. Heute im Frühjahr hast auf einer meiner Lieblingsecken bis zu 30 Leute im Wasser!!! Und damals war dort nie Müll. Die 3 von damals kenne ich heute noch und die nehmen auch noch heute ihren Müll mit!!! Zu der Zeit gab es aber auch Mefos bis 20 Pfund. 10 Pfünder waren an der Tagesordnung. Heute ist sowas nur noch ein Traum! 10 pfünder sind dort schon Ausnahmen!

Deshalb habe ich mir 1995 mein erstes BB aus den Staaten schicken lassen!


----------



## Maddin (29. August 2003)

@Chrischan
Das hört sich so an, als wenn alle anderen Angler, außer ihr vier, nur noch Dreckschweine sind? Das mit dem Müll ist ne heikle Sache und wird gerne auf die Angler geschoben. Dabei müsstest du doch selber wissen, dass der Großteil seinen Müll mit nach Hause nimmt. Ich kenne jedenfalls aus meinem Bekanntenkreis nicht solche Schweine, egal ob Angler oder Nichtangler.

Aber sorry, das war kein Angriff....ich will ja noch einen Geheimtipp von dir haben  :m


----------



## marioschreiber (29. August 2003)

> Na hauptsache Du stellst an "Deinen" Angelplätzen keine Schilder auf, mit "Betreten verboten



Dann wären diese ja zu leicht zu erkennen

Ich unterscheide bie sowas unter "MEERFORELLENANGLER"
und Leuten die auf Meerforellen angeln.
Und solange letztere das alles hier im Board mitlesen halte ich mich mit "Geheimtips" zurück.

Auch Leute die ich hier im Board als "vernünftige" Angler durch ihre Beiträge schätzen gelernt habe, würde ich sofort mitnehmen, sofern sie es zum ersten mal auf mefo versuchen wollen.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (30. August 2003)

@ Maddin
ich will nicht behaupten, das jetzt die anderen 26 Angler Dreckspatzen sind, nur häufen sich die Müllberge an einigen Strandabschnitten in den letzten Jahren. Unter den Anglern, die ich persönlich kenne nimmt jeder seinen Müll wieder mit und teilweise auch anderen Müll von anderen Anglern und Spaziergängern. Nur der Ton ist an einigen Strandabschnitten komischer geworden. Früher hat man jeden gegrüßt und wurde selbstverständlich freundlich zurück gegrüßt, man kannte die wenigen Leute dort. Die gute Erziehung fehlt den Meisten heute!

Ich finde es als selbstverständlich an, das ich mich nicht direkt neben einen Meerforellenangler stelle. Halte immer einen Mindestradius von ca.50m, wenns geht. Nur einige rücken Dir so auf die Pelle, das ich deren Gewichtsgröße am Blinker ablesen kann!!! Und das ist dann nicht mehr so schön, wenn man einen vernünpftige Mefo im Drill hat. Steuer mal ne Mefo um die Beine "eines neugierigen Angler, der auf Mefo angelt" herum!?;+ 

Auf einen Huk wo max. 4-6 Leute entspannt angeln können passen nun mal keine 30 drauf. Ich gehe in der Zeit meist nur sehr früh angeln und gehe wenn diese ersten "Angler, die Mefo fangen wollen" schlafen.

Ich werde Dir beim nächsten Treffen gerne mal paar Strände nennen, die noch nicht so überlaufen sind, da ich annehme , das Du mit der verantwortung sehr gut umgehen kannst und solche Strände nicht jeden zeigst!


----------



## Dorschdiggler (30. August 2003)

...ist doch immer wieder interessant, was sich aus einem Thema so entwickelt  ..... kaum wird ein "dubioses Wort" erwähnt, geht eine mehr oder weniger hitzige Diskussion los....
Angelplätze hin- oder her...geheim oder nicht geheim...abgelegen, oder direkt am Parklplatz.....
fängig oder nicht fängig....boahh...das könnte man echt riesengross ausweiten....<p>
Fakt ist, daß Udo zumacht <p>.....auch ohne seine Broschüre sind viele Plätze hinlänglich bekannt.
Fakt ist aber auch, daß nur derjenige, der mit offenen Augen am Strand spazieren geht, oder auch mal die ein odere ander Ecke aufsucht, die - vielleicht aus Faulheit - nicht jeder X-beliebige Küstenangler besucht, seine ganz persönliche Stelle zum Fischen finden wird. Klar sind die Einheimischen dabei im Vorteil, denn wer hier oben wohnt, der kann auch mal schnell so nebenbei an die Küste fahren und seinen Horizont erweitern....
und um auf den Müll zurückzukommen .... schwarze Schafe gibt es überall und es liegt an uns Allen, diesen sogenannten "Anglern" und "Naturfreunden" auf die Finger zu klopfen....
Jeder von uns hat irgenwo seinen "Geheimtip/platz" und viele die ich kennengelernt habe teilen dieses Wissen nach näherem kennenlernen völlig ungefragt und ohne vorher auch nur eine Andeutung von "ich weiss man wo"...gemacht zu haben.....einfach so....also....??!!


----------



## Maddin (30. August 2003)

@Chrischan
Ok...muss leider gleich schnell los, aber zu Thema "Abstand halten" hier noch ein Bild vom Weissenhäuser Riff im April.
 Ob da jeder 50m Platz hat?:v


----------



## Ace (30. August 2003)

Moin Moin

alter Schwede voll was los hier
Udo macht dicht, mich stört das wenig, war eh nie so mein Laden.

Geheimplatz hin oder her es schwimmen überall nur Fische im Wasser, ich seh das nicht so eng.
Das Müllproblem hat damit auch nichts zu tun sondern nur mit der Dämlichkeit der Gesellschaft...schade eigentlich.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (30. August 2003)

Meinte ja nur die Problematik mit auf die Pelle rücken. Die alten Hasen machen sowas ja nicht. Jedenfalls , die Leute die schon mehrere Jahre den Mefovirus drin haben! Jeder versteht meinen Sicherheitsabstand, wer schon mal eine Mefo um 10 Pfund gefangen hat. Wenn man mit 1-2 guten Freund angeln geht, reichen auch 20 Meter, die wissen wie sie sich dann zu verhalten haben. Nur fremde Angler laufen teilweise in Richtung des Anglers oder werfen einfach mit ihren Köder weiter. Und das ist bestimmt nicht förderlich bei der Landung einer vernünpftigen Mefo. Dann ist sie meist weg! Am besten ist es immer, wenn beim Drill einige umbedingt meine im Drill befindliche Mefo keschern wollen. Jungs auf sowas stehe ich nicht, lande meine Fische bisher lieber selber und versaue auch evtl. die Landung selber. Auch wenn ich meist keinen Kescher dabei habe!!! Ich kann das mit der Handlandung!!!

Weisenhäuser Strand meide ich mittlerweile aus diesem Grund. War einer meiner Lieblingsstellen, nur mittlerweile hoffnungslos überlaufen! Kannst dort nur nachts noch angeln  und dann auch erst ab 1:00, wenn die meisten Brandungsangler nach hause gehen!!! Morgens wenns hell wird , muß verschwunden sein, dann kommen die meisten "Angler, die auf Mefo angeln wollen" dazu!

Weisenhäuser Strand ist aber auch der Strand , für den intensiv Werbung in allen Zeitungen gemacht werden und auch bei vielen Veranstaltungen immer wieder bevorzugt wird! Ich sage nur dazu, es gibt auch sehr gute Strände direkt in der Nähe dort, wo sich noch nicht soviele Angler sind!


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. August 2003)

> geht eine mehr oder weniger hitzige Diskussion los....


Ist doch das schöne am Board hier:m


----------



## Garfield0815 (30. August 2003)

Bin gerade zurück von der Insel und muß sagen, daß ich immer recht freundlich behandelt worden bin,
wenn ich bei Udo im Laden war.
Auch wenn ich nichts gekauft habe.
Habe noch folgenden Zeitungsausschnitt gefunden.




Gruß Garfield#h  #h


----------



## hardy (30. August 2003)

@  Maddin ,

mensch, da hab ich im april auch geangelt... wo ich kam war ich allein, wo ich ging (deshalb ging ich ja auch!) waren es 5 angler!
hab gedacht, das muss so sein (hab damals übrigens meine erste mefo gefangen!!!)

gruss hardy


----------

